# Vigwyn's 'A New Beginning...' [IC]



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 7, 2008)

*A New Beginning*
Chapter 1: New Port​
Tuesday, September 14
7:38 p.m.

Business is slow this evening at the Porthole, the dining room at the King's Inn, where you are staying in New Port. Today was the first day that September really felt like September. A cold drizzle fell steadily from the slate-grey sky, and a miserable wind blew brown leaves across the muddy cobbled main street. Waves slapped ceaselessly against the dilapidated piers. Those who could finished their business in town early and left, and few remain to patronize the Porthole.

The proprietor is not one to waste candles needlessly, so only a few are lit here and there in the relatively large but empty room. Besides yourselves, only three other tables are occupied, and two of these by people you recognize as fellow guests of the Inn. The guttering fire radiates very little warmth from the cavernous fireplace, and what flickering light it casts serves to menace rather than cheer the room.

However, the smell of warm bread and cooking meats and vegetables permeate the air, and the lateness of the hour has magnified your hunger. After a few minutes, Esmerelda the serving wench makes her way to your table. Though you have eaten at the Porthole several times since making your way to New Port, she still does not trust elves, and wonders why a respectable human would associate with one.

Despite this, her manner is polite while she describes the evening's fare by the dim light. "Good evening, sirs. I hope the day has treated you well. This evening, the kitchen is offering baked fish and vegetables for three silvers, or roast lamb and potatoes for 5 silvers. Your choice of wine or ale with either meal. And as a special treat, the proprietor has just received a jug of rum. One silver per shot. What will you have?"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2008)

"The lamb and wine will do nicely," Gallo says.  "And of course a shot or two of that rum to start."  He ends his order with a quick wink to the serving wench as he waits for Edgar to put his in.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 7, 2008)

"Just the fish, vegetables, and water for me. I can't keep down anything much more than that. I thank you for your Inn's hospitality."

Edgar turns to Gallo, "All of that? I had thought we were going to head out tonight."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Edgar turns to Gallo, "All of that? I had thought we were going to head out tonight."





"Ah, but where's the fun in going out without a bang, my friend?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 8, 2008)

"Thank you, sirs. I'll give the order to Wilson," says Esmerelda, artfully ignoring the elf's wink with the practiced skill of one who must ignore many an unwanted advance. "I'll be right back with the rum," she says as she turns and leaves for the kitchen.

While you chat and wait for the food and drink to arrive, you hear the tinkle of the bell above the door to the main street as a pair of customers enters the dining room. One of them is a young member of the town watch, or so you deduce from his uniform. He quickly scans the room, and lets his gaze linger upon you for a moment before looking away. His companion is a larger, somewhat older gentleman of approximately 35 years. He wears a neat brown beard and a kelly green cloak. The two men head for a table near the fire. There, they warm themselves as best they can and converse in low tones.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 8, 2008)

"Gallo, were you expecting company?", shrugging in the direction of the visitors.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 8, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "Gallo, were you expecting company?", shrugging in the direction of the visitors.




"Not I," he replies.  "Seems those guardsmen are everywhere around here; I'm thinking they don't trust you for some reason."  Gallo offers a sarcastic grin with the statement, but it quickly fades.  "We should definitely get our fill and take our leave of this dreary place.  Surely there is somewhere more deserving of our attention."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 8, 2008)

"You're paranoid, as I guess an elf would be. You know, I was a member of the town watch once, briefly. Don't underestimate the usefullness of someone just because they have a reputation for never being in the right place at the right time."

Edgar keeps his eyes and ears aware as best he can while we wait out our meals. Maybe there's a chance he'll get an idea what the men are talking about.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 8, 2008)

"Mmm," Gallo mumbles, not really paying Edgar any attention, for he too is trying to discern what the men are being so secretive about.

[sblock=OOC]Using Spot +12 to attempt to read lips.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 10, 2008)

Gallo is able to make out much of the furtive conversation of the pair near the fire. But this task is made difficult by the fact that the young watch officer keeps looking over at him, and Gallo does not want to give away the fact that he is paying attention to them.

The young watch officer appears to be gossiping about various goings on in the town watch, led on by persistent questioning by the man in green. The bearded man seems to be very interested in everything the watch officer reports, but probes especially for information regarding the head of the watch--Sheriff Brownfield--and the attitudes of the watch toward the Count's guard. Every so often, the older man compliments the younger man on his 'insight' and 'astute observations'. The watch officer appears to be pleased by this flattery, and he is quite willing to tell the older man all he wants to hear.

After several minutes, Esmerelda returns. She places a cup of water on the table in front of Edgar and two small glasses of rum in front of Gallo. "A rare treat indeed, master elf." (This last bit seems to leave a bad taste in her mouth, but she carries on.) "Wilson tells me that the proprietor bought this rum from a fisherman who claims to have recovered it from one of the local islands. You know, they say pirates sometimes visit those islands, but I'm not sure I believe it. What could possibly be out there for them? I'll be back with the food and wine when Wilson finishes preparing it," she says as she turns to leave.

The conversation near the fire continues, much the same as before.

As you wait for your food, the doorbell tinkles again. An old farmer enters. He walks with purpose toward the posting board, and nails up a handbill. As he turns to exit, he notices you and gives you a quick nod of greeting. He then leaves the dining room without any further business, probably hoping to make it home to his farm before the weather gets any colder.

[sblock=OOC]Spot check DC 15. Spot check result 14 + 12 - 2 - 2 = 22. Penalties: 2 for distance (speakers are about 25' away) and 2 for circumstance (Gallo must not give away that he is trying to read lips, and guard keeps looking at him). Check succeeds.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 10, 2008)

"Well enough."

Edgar eats his meal slowly, cutting it into very small portions and wishing there was a bit more to go around. He generally keeps quiet until he's done, and drinks the water in a single guzzle after all the food is gone.

After his partner is finished he'll continue saying, "Well then, are we ready to go?"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 10, 2008)

Gallo slides a shot over to Edgar.  "Bound to be a cold night, best to warm your blood before we go," he says.  He takes down his shot in a gulp, and nods to the two men on the other side of the room.  

"Ol' bugger's bleeding him dry for information, and the half-witted goon doesn't even realize it, I think," he whispers.  "So where to from here, anyway?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 11, 2008)

"First thing, I intend to get the lay of the land and maybe scout around the town for a bit. Maybe something will turn up."

Edgar will head over to check the farmer's 'posted message' after the meal is finished and read it over to see if there's anything interesting.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 12, 2008)

Edgar and Gallo work on their drinks and meals.

Meanwhile, near the fireplace, the watch officer and the bearded man have a drink or two of their own and finish their conversation. The bearded man pays, and the two leave, the watch officer giving a last glance at the elf before exiting.

After finishing his meal, Edgar strolls over to the handbill board and takes a look at the farmer's post. It reads:

Farmer Ralls seeks help with infestation.
Large aggressive bees begun menacing my cows.
Too old to take care of problem on own.
Need someone to seek out source and end problem. Fee negotiable.
Meet me next Market Day, or visit Ralls farm to east.​
Esmerelda returns to the table, and begins to clear the dishes. "I trust the food met with your approval, master elf. Will you and your friend be paying separately, or together?"

~8:30 p.m.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 12, 2008)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> Esmerelda returns to the table, and begins to clear the dishes. "I trust the food met with your approval, master elf. Will you and your friend be paying separately, or together?"




"It was exquisite, my dear," Gallo lies as he fishes in his pouch for a few coins.  "I've got the tab this time."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2008)

"Large bees? Yuck. That is definitely not a good problem to be having. I've heard wives tales about bees that can impale a man with their stinger, and the venom causes the head to explode."

Turning back to Gallo, "Thanks for paying. I was afraid I'd have to ask the lady to make change. With that out of the way, you ready for a stroll?"

Edgar grabs his quiver and throws it over his shoulder. "You can never be too careful after dark."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 13, 2008)

"My pleasure, but the next one is on you.  Now let's be gone from this place."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess we leave, and as kinda explained, I just want to know what the town were currently in is like, and maybe patrol the outskirts of it.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 15, 2008)

Edgar and Gallo pay up and leave the dining room. The doorbell tinkles behind you as you walk out into the chilly darkness of the evening. Before you lies the main square, dominated by the ruin of an ancient fountain. The cobbled square is bisected to the north and south by the main road. Facing the square are storefronts and homes of various sizes. The square is eerily empty for this time of the night, but given the cold wind and drizzle whipping through the streets, this is no real surprise. As you begin to make your way toward the outskirts of the town, delineated by the wooden palisade wall, Gallo's keen elven eyes notice a strange flickering light and movement through the main window of Brolinar's Bookstore, one of the small shops lining the square. A second look reveals that the front door has been broken from its lock and now stands slightly ajar. A cursory glance through the dirty window makes it clear that the light is probably coming from a hand-held lamp, and appears to be emanating from a back room.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 15, 2008)

"Well look at that," Gallo says.  "Someone's broken into the bookstore.  Of course it'd happen now; surely they'll blame me for it, this place loving elves the way they do."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 15, 2008)

"Huh? Well that's interesting. I don't think the town will blame you, elves steal children, not literature. You want to get involved? I'm all for it."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 15, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "Huh? Well that's interesting. I don't think the town will blame you, elves steal children, not literature. You want to get involved? I'm all for it."




"Smart thing would be to leave and let the guard deal with it," Gallo says with a wink and a dry smile that surely tells Edgar what is coming next.  "But I've never been accused of being too smart."  He hoists his pack up onto his back and starts toward Brolinar's.

"Good-looking, yes.  But never smart..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 15, 2008)

"Alright, let's do this."

Edgar will move up carefully along with Gallo.

(Move Silently/Hide +11, Listen/Spot +10)


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 16, 2008)

Edgar and Gallo sidle up to the shop. On either side of the broken door is a large window. The walls have built-in bookshelves that are packed with books of every size and color. Row after row of free-standing bookshelves hold even more books. Here and there, oddities are mixed in with the books. On one shelf, you can make out a globe in the darkness. On another a kaleidescope is prominently displayed. Toward the back of the front room is a long wooden counter, apparently where most of the business is transacted. More rare books line the wall behind this counter. An doorway can also be seen in the back wall, and it is through this doorway that the jerking lamplight emanates.

It is difficult to make out exactly what is going on, but Edgar gets the impression that at least two people are moving around in the back room. They are speaking to each other in hushed and hurried tones, though Edgar can't make out exactly what they are saying. Indistinct sounds of drawers being opened and closed, and furniture being moved around give the impression that the intruders are looking for something.

[sblock=OOC]The map shows Brolinar's storefront on the main square. The grey boxes are free-standing bookshelves. Black lines are outer stone walls. Brown lines are wooden interior walls. Brolinar's occupies a corner position, right next to a 5' wide alley. Let me know if the map need any other clarifications.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 16, 2008)

Edgar will draw his rapier and move to inside the building to the far-west wall. He keeps the blade down and to his side so as to appear a little less threatening.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 16, 2008)

Gallo follows Edgar's lead and enters the building with his sword drawn.  He tries to stay hidden between the bookshelves and keep an eyes on both the open door and on Edgar.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 17, 2008)

Edgar and Gallo slip in to the bookstore and silently move amongst the shelves to get a better view of what is going on. They find a position from which they can spy on the door to the back room without themselves being seen from that door.

As they peer on, they hear a gruff voice emanate from the back: "You keep looking back here. Maybe the old bastard has it tucked away under the counter--I'll go look there."

A middle aged man in shabby clothing steps out from the back room. He holds up his lantern and quickly scans the room. Not seeing anyone, he proceeds to squat down and rummage under the counter.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 17, 2008)

Edgar will try to get absolutely as close as possible before asking the shabby man, "What exactly is it I should be looking for?"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 17, 2008)

Seeing Edgar's approach, Gallo quickly changes out his sword for his longbow and covers him from a distance.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 18, 2008)

Edgar glides up to the end of the counter, blocking off the burglar's exit.

The man reacts with a start at Edgar's remark, and quickly straightens himself up. At the same time, the sounds of rummaging from the back room stop, as if another person back there has stopped what they are doing at the sound of Edgar's voice.

In the lamplight, the middle-aged man's expression changes from one of surprise to one of bravado and intended violence. He says in a quiet, calm voice full of venom, "Now you just turn yourself around now, sonny, and walk right back out that door. You just forget all about this, y'hear? No need to get yourself hurt trying to be a hero."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 18, 2008)

"Forget about what? I havn't seen anything wrong here. I had come in assuming you might need some help at this late hour."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 18, 2008)

Gallo stands back and silently watches the exchange, bow still at the ready.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 19, 2008)

The burglar is not fooled for one second. He knows exactly how guilty this situation looks, and the site of Edgar's drawn weapon is all the proof he needs that Edgar reads it the same way. "So it's the hard way, then, huh? So be it. But don't say I didn't warn you." The burglar reaches for his dagger, but before he can grab it, an arrow _flits_ through the air and lands with a sickening _thunk_ in his chest. He looks up in surprise and fear, but he sees nothing in the darkness beyond Edgar.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative
Gallo (from Readied action, turn now over)
Edgar 10 + 3 = 13
Burglar 5 + 0 = 5
Others??

Gallo
Attack burglar. Atk 17 + 7 = 24. Hits [FF AC 10 + 4 = 14 (Edgar provides soft cover)]. Dmg (1d8) 7 hp. Burglar reduced to 20 hp. Hide check for sniping 17 + 4 - 20 = 1. Burglar's Spot check is 10 - 4 - 5 - 2 = -1 [penalties were for distance, distraction, and circumstance (lighting)]. Gallo remains hidden.

Map remains exactly as posted last.

Can I have Edgar's action now? I will resolve that, and any NPC actions, then we'll start back at the top with Gallo after my next post.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 19, 2008)

"Whoa now. No reason to get aggressive. That arrow wound is perfectly treatable. No reason to start a fight. Just tell me what your business here is..."

Edgar takes a move action to draw his other blade, the shortsword. He'll then take a readied action to strike the man with his rapier if he tries to attack again.

Attack with Rapier.(1d20+9=21, 1d6+3=6)


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 21, 2008)

Seeing Edgar draw his other weapon, the burglar slips into a panic. "Charlie, help me out!" he cries, ignoring Edgar's words. He is struck by a rare moment of inspiration, and throws his lantern at Edgar. The throw is off, and the lantern crashes onto the counter near the end. As it bursts open, flaming oil spreads onto the counter and spills over onto the floor.

[sblock=OOC]Edgar
As you described

Burglar
Atk roll 8 + 3 = 11. Misses (Edgar's Touch AC is 16).
(Did not trigger readied action, because he is not in a threatened square.)

The burning oil is inicated in yellow. It does not threaten either of you right now, in terms of catching you on fire, etc., but is certainly not a good thing in a bookstore.

Initiative for coming round:
Gallo
Edgar
"Charlie"
Burglar[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 21, 2008)

"Genius!" Gallo says to himself as he lets loose another arrow and makes his way to the direction of the door.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 21, 2008)

"What the hell is wrong with you?"

Edgar will stand there, a bit dumbfounded.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 24, 2008)

Another arrow flies into the burglar's chest. He clutches at it and groans. You can hear the retreating sound of a pair of running feet hitting the wooden floor from the back room, and the lamplight coming from that room begins to diminish.

"Damnit, Charlie!" cries the burglar, as his accomplice deserts him. He decides that he is not being paid nearly enough to risk his life any further, and flees through the door to the back room, ignoring Edgar's question and leaving the store to burn.

[sblock=OOC]Gallo:
Atk 17 + 7 = 24. Hits (AC 10 + 4 = 14). Dmg (1d8) 5 hp. Burglar reduced to 15 hp.
Moves 30' toward the door.

Edgar:
Delays

"Charlie":
Moves

Burglar:
Moves[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 24, 2008)

"Oy. He gets three arrows in him and he still has the energy to run off? What the hell is wrong with people around here? I hope he dies of blood loss."

Edgar will do whatever is within his power to quell the fire. Maybe suffocate it with a cloak. That, or knock some of the other flamables out of the way, like the bookshelves.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 24, 2008)

Gallo helps Edgar put out the flames.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 25, 2008)

After a bit of hurried stamping, Edgar and Gallo manage to smother the flames before they spread too much farther, thus saving Brolinar's bookstore. As they finish up, they hear a voice coming from the front door.

"Well isn't this a pretty sight," says a silky smooth voice. Standing in the doorway are two members of the town watch. In the front is a fairly large man holding a longsword. Behind him, a younger man has his shortbow trained on you, in case you make any false moves. You recognize the younger man from the Port Hole earlier: he was the young watch officer conversing with the bearded man.

But it is the larger man that speaks now. "If it isn't the elf and his companion. We all thought you'd find your way into some treachery, but I don't suppose anyone thought you would be brave enough to try and rob old Brolinar. And I see you almost burned the place down as well." He takes a step into the shop. "You'll be spending the evening in the jail. I'm sure the sheriff will be happy--but not surprised, I think--to see you in the morning. Don't bother fighting, we've already sent for backup. Just lay down your arms, and walk slowly toward me."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 25, 2008)

Gallo smiles as he raises his hands and takes a half a step to his left (if he's facing the front door).  "But you're mistaken, my large friend. For it is we who put the fire out, thus saving Brolinar's fabulous store.  But there were others..." He points slowly to the back door, meeting Edgar's eyes as he does so, hoping to get some clue as to what he intends to do--run or comply.  "They went that way," he says.

[sblock=ooc]I'd think Gallo would've either stowed his bow on his pack or already dropped it while he was helping with the fire.  Hopefully he'd have had time to put it on his pack.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 25, 2008)

Completely ignoring the guards claims, Edgar shakes some dust and soot off his clothes and asks absent-mindedly... "Out of curiosity, do you know anyone in this town named 'Charlie'? Or potentially, have you seen a man running down the street bleeding to death yelling that name?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 27, 2008)

"Others, eh?" The larger man still seems to believe that the most likely explanation of the scene in front of him is that the two of you broke into the bookstore in a burglary attempt, and he continues to look at you with suspicious eyes. However, the fact that you have dropped a specific name gives him pause. "Are you talking about 'Drunk Charlie', the cutpurse that lives outside North Gate?"

"Don't let them put one over on you, Aget," interjects the young watch officer from the doorway, still with his bow trained on you. "It's perfectly obvious what's going on here. This elf and his friend have shown their true colors. I'm only surprised it took so long."

"Hold your tongue, Tinnel," replies the larger man, who seems to be in the position of authority between the two. "Let them answer my questions."

[sblock=OOC]Aget's current attitude toward you is Unfriendly. Tinnel's is Hostile.
Incidentally, the burglars ran out through the back room, so it is unlikely that these watch officers would have seen them fleeing.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 27, 2008)

"I don't know 'which' Charlie it was, I didn't get to see him. I don't believe either myself or 'the elf' have been injured at all, yet there's probably some blood on the floor behind the counter from the man Gallo hit."

Edgar scratches his head a bit and ponders checking out the back room that was being "investigated."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 27, 2008)

"Twice," Galloe finishes with a wink at Tinnel.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 28, 2008)

Tinnel glares at Gallo with murderous eyes. "Don't listen to them, Aget. I saw these two in the Port Hole earlier tonight. No doubt they were planning this evil even then."

"Tinnel! Keep your peace!" the larger man snaps in return. He then turns back to the the two of you, and addresses you calmly, "Step out of the way so I can have a look--and no false moves."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 28, 2008)

Sure enough Edgar will move out of the way.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 28, 2008)

Gallo also steps out of the way, keeping his hands up as the man walks by.

[sblock=ooc]He'll move two squares to the right, directly in front of the third small shelf.  His intent is to put a greater distance between he and Edgar, making it more difficult for Tinnel to cover both of them at the same time.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Feb 29, 2008)

As Edgar and Gallo separate and allow Aget to pass, the man moves past the charred area and around the counter. At the sight of the blood, he turns even more serious than before. He looks at the two of you to judge your faces. He then orders Tinnel to stand down and help him investigate. Making the two of you follow him, with Tinnel backing things up, Aget follows the trail of blood into the back room.

The back room has clearly been ransacked by someone looking for something quite specific. The room is filled with all sorts of wonderfully rare and arcane items--a stuffed porcupine; a ram's horn that balances on its tip, seemingly by magic; an elaborate rug of obviously eastern design; a pickled aboleth embryo in a large jar; and on and on. But none of these fantastic items has been disturbed. Instead, drawers have been opened and rifled through, books have been taken from the shelves and paged through, and there are various other signs that someone has been looking for a _document_ of some sort.

Aget follows the trail of blood out the back door to the alley, but it is quickly lost in the night. The four of you return to the back room of the book shop. Although Tinnel is still obviously convinced that you have perpetrated some crime, Aget is beginning to believe your story. "Are you willing to come with me now to the sheriff's house and allow him to question you about this?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 29, 2008)

"If you really feel like it, sure, I'll go talk. There's not much important to know beyond what we said. Now, if you want me to find out what's going on it'd probably be better to just let me and Gallo follow the trail while it's still there. I'm a little curious myself what's going on. You're call, boss."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 29, 2008)

Gallo doesn't speak, but simply waits for Aget's response. As if driven by some unseen force of which there is no use in fighting, Gallo can't help but toss another wink Tinnel's way.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 3, 2008)

Tinnel can barely contain his fury at Gallo's impertinent manner.

Aget carefully studies you for a moment. He then begins to explain how there is no way, with Brolinar's almost burnt to the ground, what looks to be an attempted murder, etc., etc., that he can let you go. As he speaks he casually walks around behind Tinnel. He then begins to go on about how he is already being more generous than he should by offering to take you to the sheriff instead of to the jail, yada-yada. As he talks, you notice him slipping a sap from his belt. Suddenly, he wacks Tinnel as hard as he can in the back of the head with the sap, and Tinnel drops like a ton of bricks, out cold.

Aget looks up at you, "I'll tell everyone that you overpowered us and got away. Go now, I can't buy you much time. When our back up arrives, they won't waste any time hunting you down."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 3, 2008)

"You're wise beyond your years Aget. I hope he's alright. I'll be out of here in no time."

Motioning to Gallo to follow, "Let's hope Gilgrom's close and those idiots left us an easy trail." After the pair are out the back exit, Edgar will whistle as loud as he can in the hopes that his horse (and animal companion) hears the command and comes running. During the brief wait, Edgar will attempt to track...

Survival check for tracking. (1d20+12=29) 

If the horse arrives swiftly, Edgar will cast longstrider sharing it with his mount (since it's useless to him personally) and begin following the trail at his best speed. If there's no sign of the trail/edgar fails, he'll instead try to elude the watch and get somewhere outside town or at least out of the way.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 3, 2008)

Gallo stand motionless in a wide-eyed surprise until Edgar prods him to come along.  He backs out of the room slowly, still confused.  "I know not what you're getting at, but I hope your intent is not to betray us.  I'll not hang for this."

He regains his faculties and quickly follows Edgar out into the streets.

[sblock=ooc]I never stated that Gallo had a horse, so I guess he's walking.  I hope Edgar rides slow.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 3, 2008)

(I'm not sure which speed applies, the rangers or the mounts, but eitherway it's 1/2 while tracking so you'll be, at worst, 5 ft. slower per round if it uses the horse speed.)


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 5, 2008)

Edgar is easily able to track the bloody trail. Edgar and Gallo follow the trail out the north gate of New port and along the main road for a short way. The trail then splits off down a little-used path to the right. This path winds around and behind a low hill, where an old homestead is hidden from view. The trail finally approaches the homestead from the east.

The small building is quite dilapidated, and is surrounded by a low wooden fence that has fallen down in several places. There are windows on all sides of the one-story house, but most of them have broken panes. Stone steps lead up to a wooden front door that is completely broken from the frame and lays sprawled in the doorway. Darkness yawns from the apparently abandoned building.

[sblock=OOC]Reminder: Let's try to keep OOC-only posts in the OOC thread. Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 5, 2008)

Gallo traces an arcane symbol in the air and approaches the shack slowly, creeping up along side and and peering into one of the broken windows.

[sblock=ooc]Readying _magic missile_.  He'll loose the spell under any threat of danger, assuming he can see the source.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2008)

"Gallo, you want to go around back, and I'll knock up front?"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 6, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "Gallo, you want to go around back, and I'll knock up front?"




Gallo simply nods and keeps moving.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 6, 2008)

Edgar will wait till Gallo is most of the way around, then knock on the door.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 7, 2008)

Gallo slinks around back, moving up to one of the broken window to peer into the darkness inside.

At the same time, Edgar walks up the low stone steps to the front door, and sees that it has been torn from its hinges.

The scene inside is of bedlam. The shabby furniture has been overturned and broken. Flotsam and jetsam is strewn across the floor. Blood streaks the filthy walls.

From his vantage point at the window, Gallo sees a large wolf menacing the bodies of two apparently dead men. One is the burglar from the bookstore. The other you do not recognize.

[sblock=OOC]Edgar cannot see the wolf or the bodies from his location.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 10, 2008)

Edgar will walk into the room after knocking three times with his bare fist against the side of the broken entry way. He talks firm and confidently when he asks, "Hey, anyone in here? Chuck? Other guy?"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 11, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Edgar will walk into the room after knocking three times with his bare fist against the side of the broken entry way. He talks firm and confidently when he asks, "Hey, anyone in here? Chuck? Other guy?"




"No!  Get out!" Gallo screams.  He knows he'll attract the wolf's attention, but he couldn't let Edgar go in blind.  "There's a wolf... and blood everywhere," he shouts again.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 12, 2008)

Edgar knocks and starts to enter the dilapidated house. Gallo notices the wolf's ears perk up and its head turn at the sound of the knocks. Knowing that Edgar faces danger from the beast, he calls out to his friend.

At the sound of Gallo's voice, the wolf's head snaps around. Suddenly the creature undergoes a rapid transformation. The body becomes more massive and elongates slightly. The front paws become wicked, ripping claws. The animal's snout flattens out and becomes more like a humanoid face, but a monstrous one. The skin and fur become bluish in tint. Finally, the evil, staring eyes begin to glow orange. The creature gives a low, guttural growl.

[sblock=OOC]Use same map as previous post.
C-steak: I don't know how Edgar would have reacted to Gallo's warning, so I'll allow you to start the round wherever you think reasonable.

Initiative:
Gallo 17 + 4 = 21
Edgar 11 + 3 = 14
'Wolf' 3 + 6 = 9[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 12, 2008)

The cry of "wolf" wouldn't do much to discourage Edgar. He's half expecting a dire wolf that just needs a good hug. When he sees what the creature transforms into though, he'll be suitably freaked out.

"Hey rover, that's quite the trick! Now I see that I've disturbed your dinner. I'll just see myself out and come back some other time..." Thoroughly terrified, Edgar takes a step back from the creature while casting a spell to increase his ability to _get the hell out of here alive_!

Supposing Edgar gets to act before the monster maims him, he'll use a move action to draw his rapier. Then step back (5 ft. step) and cast Cat's Grace on himself while keeping his eyes on the beast. (AC becomes 18)


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 12, 2008)

"What the..." Gallo's heart pounds nearly out of his chest, and he instinctively looses his readied spell on the wolf-thing.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 13, 2008)

Three glowing red bolts of magical force fly out from Gallo's fingers and slam into the 'wolf'. The creature yelps in surprise and pain. Three dark burn marks appear on its side, and wisps of acrid smoke rise into the air.

Edgar quickly whips out his rapier, takes a step back and casts _cat's grace_ upon himself.

The wolf glares at Gallo with furious orange eyes. It then blinks out of existence. For a second, Gallo is confused as to where the beast has gone. Then he hears a deadly growl coming from _directly behind him_.

[sblock=OOC]Round 1
Gallo:
Casts _magic missile_. Dmg (3d4+3) 3 + 2 + 2 + 3 = 10 hp. 'Wolf' reduced to 23 hp.
Edgar:
Draws rapier. Casts _cat's grace_.
Wolf:
Uses _dimension door_ spell-like ability.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 13, 2008)

"What the hell was that! Gallo, damn!"

Edgar doesn't want to abandon his friend but he's not in a position to be much help yet. He runs outside, around the south end of the building, and around the corner to where he can see Gallo and the beast fighting.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 13, 2008)

"Gah!" Gallo instinctively rolls back when he hears the growl behind him.  As he comes to his feet, a fiery ray shoots from his outstretched hand toward the wolf.

[sblock=ooc]Tumble (+12) 15' to the east to avoid AoO; _Scorching Ray_ (ranged touch attack +7; 4d6 fire damage)[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 14, 2008)

Gallo rolls back along the building, away from the beast. Coming to his feet, he unleashes a _scorching ray_, which just makes contact. The beast is again bathed in pain as the fiery magic burns him mercilessly. Even though it is badly hurt, it is blinded by rage, and charges the source of its pain. The 'wolf' closes on the elf with frightening speed, and Edgar makes it around the corner just in time to see it sink its vicious teeth into his friend's flesh.

[sblock=OOC]Round 2
Gallo:
Moves. Casts _scorching ray_. Atk roll 5 + 7 = 12. Hits (touch AC 12). Damage (4d6) 5 + 6 + 4 + 2 = 17 hp. 'Wolf' reduced to 6 hp.
Edgar:
Runs 120'.
'Wolf':
Charges Gallo. Attack Bite 11 + 9 + 2 = 22. Hits (AC 14). Damage (1d6+3) 2 + 3 = 5. Gallo reduced to 15 hp. Wolf's AC is reduced to 16 until start of next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 14, 2008)

Edgar charges the monster if it still stands.

Charge. (1d20+13=32, 1d6+3=6) 

Crit threat.

Threat roll. (1d20+13=16, 1d6+3=7) 

Unknown on confirm.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 14, 2008)

"Ahh!" Gallo screams as he tears the thing free from his flesh. His hopes are encouraged a bit when he sees Edgar round the corner, and he steps back away from the beast and launches three more bolts of energy towards it.

[sblock=OOC]5 ft. step to the northeast; _Magic Missile_[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 17, 2008)

The combined forces of Gallo's magic bolts and Edgar's rapier prove too much for the beast, and it falls under the onslaught with an anguished shriek.

The dead body lies stinking on the ground like a blot, like a black smudge upon the material of the world. As Gallo and Edgar look at it, it seems to shift continuously before their eyes. But that's not right... the beast doesn't really change the way it _looks_, instead it is more like it changes in their minds. It is difficult to tell from one moment to the next whether the dead thing looks more like a goblin or more like a wolf.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 17, 2008)

"Some kind of horrible shapeshifter... I'm glad it's down though. Either way... let me see your injury Gallo."

Edgar will use his wand of cure light wounds to heal Gallo's injury. "I hope the bite isn't infectious. Who knows what that thing could have had..."

Wand of cure light wounds. (1d8+1=3) 

Edgar will poke the thing at least once more with his rapier. If he's satisfied the monster is staying down, he'll try to make his way back to the room and begin investigating the circumstances to see if he can identify the remains of the victims. If he can determine that they are the criminals he was in persuit of for the attempted robbery last night, that would be something to note.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 17, 2008)

"Thank you," Gallo says.  He gives the dead thing a curious last glance as he follows Edgar into the shack, still rubbing his new wound.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 19, 2008)

Gallo accepts Edgar's healing magic, then the pair investigate the interior of the building.

Two bodies lie on the floor, freshly killed and partially eaten by the fiendish wolf-thing. One of them is clearly the older burglar from earlier in the evening. Based on the tracks that led you here, the other is presumably the Charlie that was helping him in the break in. And given the location north of town, this Charlie and the 'Drunk Charlie' are probably one in the same. In the pockets of the older 'gentleman' you find a single white pearl.

The house is clearly not well taken care of, but has also been trashed by the beast. You find all the typical things one might find in a house occupied by these kinds of lowlifes. The only thing of real interest is found in a false compartment in the drawer of a small end table. The compartment contains an envelope of fine paper, along with an 18-inch long black feather. Inside the envelope is a short note:

'Find Brolinar's map. Bring it to me Wednesday night at the old keep. Take this pearl as a good faith token. The rest of the payment will be yours upon receipt of the map.  -C'

[sblock=OOC]I am assuming that you are keeping track of hp on your own character sheets.
You should each record 900 XP. This is for the encounters in the shop and the encounter with the wolf-thing.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2008)

What day is it? (of the week, since Wednesday could mean anything to me at the moment.)


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 19, 2008)

"Wednesday? That's tomorrow evening," Gallo says.  "Why is it we always get sucked into these things?  We should've let the blasted store burn and left this forsaken town when we had the chance."

Gallo continues casually thumbing through the place, though not really searching anymore.  "I suppose we'll be heading back to the bookstore now?  Just great!"

[sblock=Creamsteak]The very first post said it was Tuesday, September something, FYI.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2008)

"I guess we have the same idea then. We'll sneak back into town and much like wanted criminals we'll go back to the scene of the crime looking for whateve it was these poor bastards were after."

Edgar will plan to do just that.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 20, 2008)

Gallo stares with an open mouth as Edgar makes his proclamation, and can only shake his head in pointless denial when he's finished.  "That wasn't really _my_ idea," he whispers to himself.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 20, 2008)

Edgar laughs and then goes on, "What, did you expect to go back to the inn and take a nap? I'm sure that young buck you were winking at has been yelling to everyone in town that the elf tried to kill him by this point."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 20, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Edgar laughs and then goes on, "What, did you expect to go back to the inn and take a nap? I'm sure that young buck you were winking at has been yelling to everyone in town that the elf tried to kill him by this point."




"Well the first thing on my list was getting as far away from this wretched town as possible," Gallo says.  "The second was... well, I haven't actually gotten that far yet." 

He looks around at the strewn shack and the shredded bodies before meeting Edgar with a defeated gaze.  "But I suppose they'll be after us for this one now if we don't do something about it.  Just my luck I'd say."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 20, 2008)

"Hah! I didn't even think about that! Just imagine, elves that eat people!" Edgar tries to steady himself. "So, yeah, we could run, but what fun is that? Though, I honestly hope we don't run into more of those shapeshifters..."


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 20, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "Hah! I didn't even think about that! Just imagine, elves that eat people!" Edgar tries to steady himself. "So, yeah, we could run, but what fun is that? Though, I honestly hope we don't run into more of those shapeshifters..."




At the mention of the shapeshifter Gallo touches the new bite mark that will surely turn into a nasty scar.  "_You_ hope?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 21, 2008)

"Well if it comes down to it, we could always run..."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 21, 2008)

Edgar and Gallo walk back to the north gate, staying mostly off to the side of the road, in order to avoid notice by anyone that might be looking for them.

As you get close enough to the town, you see that the gate is closed for the night. This is no surprise, given the lateness of the hour. More concerning, however, are the two guards posted on either side of the gate. No doubt the authorities are looking for you.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 21, 2008)

"So what do you want to do... go over the walls, under the walls, through the walls, or ask if we can come in?"


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 21, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "So what do you want to do... go over the walls, under the walls, through the walls, or ask if we can come in?"




"I thought we'd walk through the gate, if it's all the same," Gallo says quietly.  With that, produces another spell, and the sound of a woman screaming echoes through the night from somewhere behind the wall.

[sblock=OOC]Casting _Ghost Sound_ with hopes of distracting the guards long enough to get past.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 21, 2008)

"That'll work for me."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 21, 2008)

Both guards startle at the sound of the scream. They look at each other for a moment, not wanting to leave their post, but clearly uncomfortable ignoring the screaming woman. After a few seconds of indecision, their chivalry gets the best of them, and they quickly duck inside the door to hunt down the source of the trouble.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 21, 2008)

Gallo waves a hand toward the now vacant post.  "After you."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 21, 2008)

"Alright then..."

Edgar will dismiss his horse for the time being, expecting to call him back when he next leaves the city. 

(I forget how you're handling things but here's Edgar's dice for the usual skills if it comes up.)

Move Silently;Hide (1d20+11=18, 1d20+11=15)


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 21, 2008)

Gallo watches the horse go and follows Edgar closely.

[sblock=ooc]Move Silently +12; Hide +4[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 23, 2008)

You have no trouble sneaking back to Brolinar's Bookstore. You simply keep to the back alleys and do not draw attention to yourselves.

Once back at the bookstore, you are surprised to see the lights on inside. Looking in through the window, you see a very old man with long white hair and a flowing white beard, dressed in blue robes and peering through dirty spectacles.

The man seems physically quite frail, but he makes his way about the bookstore in an almost spritely manner, with a spring in his step and a twinkle in his eye. As you watch, he moves throughout the store picking up books and replacing odds and ends in their correct locations. At one point, he stops and looks at the scorched area caused by the broken lamp earlier in the evening. He regards it for a long moment. Then he contorts his right hand in a strange gesture and mouths a few words you cannot hear. Instantly, the scorch marks disappear, and the counter and floor are returned to their previous condition, as if the fire had never occurred.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 23, 2008)

"A wizard," Gallo says. "Wouldn't want to be sneaking up on that one, not without a true measure of his power."  He looks at Edgar for a moment and contemplates.  "Perhaps the more direct approach; knock on the door and tell the ol' bugger someone's out to get him?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 23, 2008)

"Alright, simple enough."

Edgar will knock.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 23, 2008)

The old man looks up in startled surprise at the sound of the knock at this late hour. It is, after all, approaching midnight. He seems to consider the situation for a moment, then he snaps his fingers and a shimmering golden aura envelopes him for the briefest of moments before fading away. Apparently some kind of defensive spell. With this out of the way, he strides confidently to the door. He opens it but a crack and peers out at you with one eye.

"Ahem... ah... Good evening, sirs. It seems a bit late to be book shopping. How can Brolinar be of service?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 24, 2008)

"My name is Edgar, and this hidden fellow over here is my compatriot Gallo. We're not shoping, we're here on business of other concerns."

Before continuing Edgar prepares to adjust his next words based on whether the man recognizes their names or not.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 26, 2008)

Brolinar blinks at you, and waits for you to go on speaking, apparently without any recognition whatsoever of your names.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 26, 2008)

"Sir, I think we may know what happened here tonight," Gallo says.  He looks at Edgar nervously, not really sure what to say next.  "And why," he adds.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 26, 2008)

"That would be somewhat accurate, though you may be able to fill us in on some elements we're missing."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 27, 2008)

Brolinar eyes you both suspiciously for a moment...then opens the door wider to invite you in. "Then you'd better come in and have a seat. It's not getting any warmer out."


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 27, 2008)

"Thanks."

Edgar will edge his way inside and find some place out of sight of the doors or windows preferably. "So here's the story, short and simple. Me and my good friend Gallo tend to get ourself into trouble. That just seems to happen regardless of what we do. Some would say we're just unlucky, though honestly I don't really mind."

"Tonight, in particular, we were wandering around town just looking for trouble, one way or another. Could be a fight. Could be women. Could be the watch. Tonight it was a little of column A and a little of column C, so not the best night overall."

Edgar adjusts and smiles a big grin. "That's when we passed by this shop when it was being raided. We confronted the criminals, but I'm not a violent guy. I was mostly curious. Honestly, I just as easily could have decided to help them if they had handled the situation differently. Instead, they threw that lantern in my face, and that fire started."

Edgar points at any other sort of markings that might remain and that might be sufficient evidence that he was, in fact, here when the fire was started to verify his authentic presence.

"So, one way or another, we chased them off, apparently, and then the watch showed up at the most inconvenient time possible. We worked out a deal, wherein we'd follow the criminals... Charlie or Chucky or whatever. If you don't believe me on that, that's fine. That's not the point here. One way or another, we chased the two bastards to their outhouse cabin, thinking we could corner them and find out what's REALLY going on."

Edgar looks to Gallo for confirmation on this one, "And then those bastards turned up dead, eaten by some kind of goblin werewolf from hell. It attacked and bit my friend here, which there's probably still a mark. We managed to fight the monster off, and then bring it down... and well... then we found this note..."

Edgar motions to Gallo to read it or pass it along. Either way, he watches the man carefully (sense motive +3) worried that the wizard might not like the news.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 27, 2008)

Gallo nods fervently as Edgar tells the story.  He turns to show the man the mark when Edgar mentions it, and hands over the map when he's finished.

"Any ideas?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 28, 2008)

Brolinar takes the note and reads it over the top of his spectacles. "Oh my," he mutters, lowering the note. "I was afraid this day might come."

He looks you both over for a moment, and senses that in you both is a basic goodness and a love of adventure. "See this initial here?" he points to the note. "It stands for Crow, my old nemesis. I do indeed have a map, a map that Crow believes will lead him to an item of great power. A map that he has committed unpardonable acts of evil to possess.

"In order to stop the suffering he left in his wake in his ongoing attempts to obtain the map, I confronted him in the desert, where I imprisoned him in the pattern of a rug. That was more than 300 years ago. Somehow he has found a way to escape. He must still fear me, or else he would simply have come to steal the map himself. Little does he know that I have grown much too weak to fight him in the intervening years."

He watches you closely for your reaction to this story, and you sense that he is telling the truth, as amazing as it sounds. "Will you help me?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 28, 2008)

Edgar scratches his head, acting as if he was totally expecting this, although it's a totally obvious bluff... "Well I think we have an opening on our schedule between being ran out of town and our next encounter with the goblin shapeshifter from hell. We can fit you in our schedules... probably..."

Edgar somewhat optimistically turns to Gallo, "But I've been talking a bit much for the two of us. What do you think? Is this old guy telling the truth? Is it really worth getting tangled up in yet another person's business when we have plenty of our own? Do you think it'll be... fun?"

Edgar says all of this, but his mind is elsewhere. Did this guy just say he's 300 years old? Did he say he turned someone into a RUG?


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 28, 2008)

Gallo rubs his chin and nervously runs his fingers through his hair. "It's all a bit fantastic, don't you think?" He looks back and forth between the two men.  "And there's the small problem now of being wanted by the watch.  How're we supposed to conduct any sort of business here ducking in and out of shadows all the time?  You know that young git would shoot me on sight if he had the chance, not that I'd give it to him.

"I just don't know; it's all a bit dangerous if you ask me. I've already nearly been eaten alive by some goblin-wolf hack, and you're telling me this Crow has been imprisoned in a rug for 300 years? It's all a bit bizarre really." He looks at Gallo and then back at the old man. A great grin sweeps across his face.  "I'm in!"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 3, 2008)

"Very well, then," exclaims the old wizard, a clear look of relief on his face. "The note here says he was to meet the burglars Wednesday night--tomorrow night--at the old keep. I understand you two are new around here, so you probably don't know about the old keep. Not much of a keep really, just a small fortification of a few rooms built against a cliff, located a few mile south of the city. Perhaps the two of you can meet him there, in place of the late burglars."

"If you two come back with me to my house, I can give you shelter for the night, safe from the watch. And we can rustle up an item or two to help you in your fight."

"What say you?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 3, 2008)

"Um... well we can try... I just hope we don't get 'detained' on the way."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 3, 2008)

Gallo nods and stands up, obviously ready to get somewhere out of sight.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 6, 2008)

"Excellent!" exclaims the wizard. He locks the front door, puts out the lights with a snap of his fingers, and leads the two of you out the back door.

From there, you travel the alleys to the wizard's rather large home. Inside his home, he bids you to his parlor. The three of you sit down as the wizard directs a golem fashioned from children's blocks to bring you warm drinks.

The leans closer to the two of you. "Now tell me, what skills exactly do you bring to this venture?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 6, 2008)

"I'm invulnerable, immune to harmful spells, and my rapier kills anything it touches." Edgar smiles a bit. "My friend here can transform into a firebreathing dragon with scales harder than adamantine and knowledge of all things everywhere."

"Honestly, I'm not that big on talking myself up. Seems a bit rude, if you ask me. Now, I don't have the same problem with talking about my friend here. I can tell you that Gallo is a talented spellcaster, and possesses all kinds of 'need to know' skills that can get us in and out of all sorts of trouble. He's a great guy to have around when things hit the fan. We've been into a lot of situations where his skills and cunning have let us kept us alive. He's also a fair bit talented with the ladies, when they're not part of the overwhelmingly elf-hating kind."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 6, 2008)

"Har!" Gallo bellows at Edgar's proclamation. "And there are a fair bit o' those around here at that!"

As he speaks, he absently raises his hand to his shoulder so that Glitter and slide off and slither between his fingers.  "My modest friend is correct, however.  His rapier _does_ tend to kill whatever it touches.  A fair fighter, to say the least, and I'd choose no one else to travel through the wild with, for this one's sure to keep you alive all the way through.

I suppose, however, that if we're to be meeting this Crow fellow, we should be asking you what _he's_ likely to be bringing to the table."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 8, 2008)

"Ah, yes, they do tend to mistrust elves around here, don't they? That could be a problem for you, should you stay here."

"As to what Crow brings to the table, he is a wizard of evil intent, and a quite capable one at that. Every time we have faced each other, he has surprised me with new twist in his bag of tricks. And while I have grown old and weak since our last meeting, he appears to have grown stronger--strong enough, at least, to have escaped my trap."

The wizard considers for a moment, excuses himself, and goes off to rummage around in another room, apparently to find something he has just thought of. While he is still close enough that you can hear his searching, you can probably whisper to each other without him hearing you.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 9, 2008)

"Seems a bit of an eccentric, doesn't he?  I like him!" Gallo says.  "Still, this Crow fellow has me a bit nervous; surely this is magic beyond my level."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 9, 2008)

"I have to say, I don't know why I'm continuing to go along with this... but either way, it _does_ seem... well... maybe not fun, but I'm sure there'll be something story-worthy."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 10, 2008)

After some minutes, the wizard returns. He is carrying with him an ornately filigreed golden cane, and a matching small golden orb. Each is surrounded by a faint purple glow, and occasionally a bit of purple energy arcs between the two items with a sharp _crack!_

"Ahem, now then, well... Here are two interesting baubles that you are sure to find quite useful. I once came across a band of tiny people living in a hollow log as I walked through the forest hunting morels. They told me they had been banished there by an evil priest after they had refused to sacrifice their daughters to him. They offered to tell me where to find these items if I helped them return home, an offer I took them up on quite eagerly. A simple spell returned them to their home, and these items were safe and sound in a nearby cave, just like the tiny men had promised.

"But that's not really relevant. What is important here is what these items do. It turns out that these items are a very powerful _prison_. Any person that it smacked by the cane, then hit with the thrown orb within a short enough window of time, will become locked inside the hollow orb. The orb looks small on the outside, but on the inside it is quite vast. I am certain that even Crow will not be able to find the exit.

"There is a catch, however. These items will not work on a fully healthy person. The victim must be already quite a bit beat up in order to become trapped. Otherwise, they will really only be annoyed by being bonked with a stick and ball.

"I think that you should meet Crow tomorrow night at the old keep, wear him down as best you can by whatever means are at your disposal, then use the cane and orb to imprison him. What do you think?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 12, 2008)

"Huh. Even if what you say is accurate... well... supposing we want to actually pull off this ruse, I think were going to need a bit more treachery than some tricks and a sneak attack. What if he has friends around?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 12, 2008)

"Well...I'm not much of a fighter myself, so I guess I don't really have any good advice along those lines. As for friends, it's always possible, but I doubt that Crow will feel any need to have friends along for a meeting with the likes of Drunk Charlie and his burglar companion."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 12, 2008)

Gallo looks hungrily at the stick and orb; he sure could've used something like that a time or two.

"This is all well and good," he says.  "But I've got to ask: This map that he's after, what's it about?  Seems if we're going to be risking our necks to keep him from getting it, we should know a bit about it, doesn't it?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 14, 2008)

"Ah, the map." The wizard rises from his chair in some agitation. "That is the shame of it. All the death over the years, all the misery. It has all been to find this map." Brolinar waves his hand dismissively. "There is nothing there, I am sure of it. Just some ancient burial mound. It is all some madness of Crow's."

The wizard seems a bit irritated for a moment, then remarks in exasperation, "I have the map in this house. Here, I'll show it to you" The wizard leaves the room, and you can once again hear him rummaging about.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 14, 2008)

Gallo leans over and whispers to Edgar. "If he's so sure there's nothing to the map, why would be imprison the fellow to keep him from it?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 14, 2008)

"Yeah, were in over our heads. Undoubtedly everyone is a liar, a trickster, and under the sway of an all-powerful demon lord elder god from beyond creation. I guess at this point, we just need to figure how far were going to go before we turn tail run like hell. Personally I'd at least like to get to locking up this 'crow' in a ball and stick game. That alone would be enough amusement for my lifetime."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 15, 2008)

After several minutes, Brolinar returns to the parlor, carrying a rather large scroll tied with a blue ribbon.

"Alright now, let's see here then," he mutters as he fiddles with the ribbon to untie the scroll. He then places the scroll on a coffee table, unrolls it before you. He blows off a considerable amount of dust, coughs twice, and pushes his spectacles back up his nose.

"Here it is then." The map shows a trail leading east up into the mountains, and it stops at a large red X. The wizard taps the X with his long, thing forefinger. "You see this place... it is marked here the _Whispering Cairn_."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 15, 2008)

"I'm well traveled and that doesn't mean anything to me."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 15, 2008)

"I see it," Gallo says.  "But what is it?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 21, 2008)

"The cairn is a barrow. A burial mound," explains the old wizard. "The locals say that many of the old cairns in this area make a whispering sound, a susurrus, if you will. It is naught but an effect of the clever ventilation systems designed by the original builders."

The wizard pushes his spectacles back up his nose and sniffs. "No doubt that is why the unimaginative cartographer so named it." Brolinar looks at you and blinks.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 22, 2008)

"So what is it that the Crow believes is here?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 22, 2008)

"Oh, I don't even know. Some item of power or other, I suppose," replies the wizard, somewhat irritated. "There is nothing there, I am sure of it. Just some fantasy of Crow's."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 23, 2008)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> "Oh, I don't even know. Some item of power or other, I suppose," replies the wizard, somewhat irritated. "There is nothing there, I am sure of it. Just some fantasy of Crow's."




"Mmm.  Fantasy indeed," Gallo mutters.  "We shall go on tomorrow then, but until then we need rest."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 24, 2008)

"Yes, indeed, and rest you shall have." Brolinar rises, and beckons you to follow him. He leads you into the eastern wing of his home to two guest rooms. The accommodations are exemplary, and the wizard is quite hospitable, despite his reluctance to discuss the cairn. The old master shows you where all the facilities are, including a place to bathe, and leaves you to your own devices for the night.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 25, 2008)

"I call first dibs on the bath. Thanks master Brolinar. You've made this whole crappy night bearable again finally."

Already stripping his boots off as he speaks...


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 25, 2008)

Gallo waits his turn for the bath, and then rests as best he can.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 26, 2008)

You both sleep very well after the crazy evening. The sun rises on a bright blue September sky. The rain is gone, but there is still a chill in the air, with occasional gusts of wind.

Brolinar greets you when you make your way into the main chambers of the house, and escorts you to an extravagant breakfast. Your stomachs rumble when you smell the warm bread, the sausages, and the eggs. Orange juice, an incredible rarity in New Port, serves to wash down the meal.

Wednesday, 8:30 a.m.

[sblock=OOC]You are free to do whatever you would like with the remainder of the day, or we can fast forward to the evening and your trek to the "old keep".[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 26, 2008)

Gallo wades through the day impatiently, waiting for the cover of night so he can finally leave this place and get on with doing _something_.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 27, 2008)

Edgar spends the majority of the day time traveling to the future... er... sleeping.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Apr 30, 2008)

Brolinar gives you directions to the old keep and bids you good luck.

The rest of the day passes excruciatingly slowly. You are still wanted by the authorities, so you are forced to sneak out of town.

As the appointed hour draws near, you make your way slowly toward the keep, doing your best to keep a low profile. After a time, you approach the keep from the south. The dilapidated old building directly abuts the foot of a cliff that faces the sea. Only scrub vegetation surrounds the stone edifice. Double oaken doors open on the western wall.

The air is salty, and a light breeze carries the far off sounds of gulls.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 1, 2008)

"Well... were here. You want the ball or the stick? I'll take the other one."


----------



## industrygothica (May 1, 2008)

"I'll take the stick," Gallo says as he slides it into his magical quiver.  "Think anyone's home?"


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 4, 2008)

Lightning strikes in the darkness, illuminating the bleak scene for a single, forlorn moment.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 4, 2008)

"Alright, let's do this." edgar moves towards the double doors and takes a look, expecting Gallow to follow up and actually check for traps.


----------



## industrygothica (May 5, 2008)

Gallo moves up cautiously, keeping an eye out for anything that might want to eat the rest of him.  When he reaches the doors he gives them a good once-over before he attempts to push them open.

[sblock=Skills]Listen, Move silently, Spot +12; Search +11[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 7, 2008)

As you carefully approach the front doors, sandy gravel grinds under your feet. The stones that make up the walls are covered with moss and lichens. The doors are of old gray wood, and fit poorly. Gallo examines the doors closely, and sees nothing out of place. The doors creak slightly as you slowly swing them open. The room inside is quite plain and smallish -- 15' x 12'. There is no furniture, and nothing adorns the walls. The only feature of note is a large, oval pool. The low pool is made of the same stone as the walls and floor of the keep. Doors lead from the other three walls as well.


----------



## industrygothica (May 8, 2008)

"Interesting," Gallo whispers as he steps quietly around the pool.  "Which way from here, friend?"


----------



## Creamsteak (May 13, 2008)

"I say we go right from here, scout out the rest of the stuff we could kinda see from outside first."

Will lead the way until we get to another door or other imposing obstacle that Gallo may want to look at first.


----------



## industrygothica (May 15, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "I say we go right from here, scout out the rest of the stuff we could kinda see from outside first."
> 
> Will lead the way until we get to another door or other imposing obstacle that Gallo may want to look at first.




"After you, then," Gallo nods.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 16, 2008)

This door is made of ancient wood, shrunken and warped with age. Only darkness can be seen through the cracks and gaps. The iron handle is secured by a rusty lock.


----------



## industrygothica (May 16, 2008)

Vigwyn the Unruly said:
			
		

> This door is made of ancient wood, shrunken and warped with age. Only darkness can be seen through the cracks and gaps. The iron handle is secured by a rusty lock.




"I'll take this," Gallo says as he steps up to the lock.  He examines it for a moment before he touches and attempts to open it.

[sblock=ooc]Search, then open.  In the interest of saving time, I think it's safe to assume this is the SOP for now, baring any unusual circumstances.[/sblock]


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 16, 2008)

Gallo easily opens the lock, which apparently dates from the earliest days of the settlement. It is quite clear that this door has not been used in ages. As the ancient door slowly swings open, its iron hinges emit a pronounced creaking sound, and a fine shower of rust falls from them to the floor.

The room beyond appears to have been used for storage when the Old Keep was still the "New Keep". The light of your everburning torch reveals a plundered store room. Mouldering piles of fabric and empty boxes line the floor. It appears that the walls were once fitted with lengths of wooden shelving, but the wood has long since crumbled to the ground. Every surface in the room is covered with wood dust, and the air is filled with fine motes of it, swirling in your torchlight.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 18, 2008)

"Disgusting. This place gives me the creeps. How long ago was this place in use? This feels more like delving into a dungeon than a meeting..."

Edgar carefully edges his way up to the door, but waits for Gallo to inspect it.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 19, 2008)

As Edgar steps over the threshold, a wind seems to blow into the room. The swirling gust disturbs the thick layer of dust, kicking it up into the air, along with bits of stone from the floor, and shards of masonry from the ancient wall. Before your eyes, the vortex of debris coalesces into a humanoid form. The creature, all dust and stone, looks at you with gleaming eyes. It opens its mouth and hisses. As it does so, a stream of dusty breath flies from its mouth with a raspy sound.


----------



## industrygothica (May 19, 2008)

Gallo instinctively fires off a _magic missile_ spell and takes cover around the corner of the doorframe.  "Well, that doesn't look to friendly now, does it?"


----------



## Creamsteak (May 21, 2008)

Edgar isn't as sure as Gallo as to what's going on, and waves his right hand. "Um... hi..."


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 22, 2008)

Three glowing orange bolts of magical energy fly forth from Gallo's hands and strike the evil creature, each sending up a small cloud of dust motes as it hits. Edgar immediately dives behind the door, taking cover from the monster.

The injured monster turns its attention to Gallo, who is trying to speak to it. It hisses at you again, clearly signaling its malicious intent, and just before it attacks you notice the smell of burning wood emanating from the smoking marks left by the _magic missiles_.

[sblock=OOC]Gallo: _Magic missiles_ hit for (3d4 + 3) 12 hp. Wight reduced to 58 hp.

The wight is going to attack, but I think that Edgar would see that in enough time to have a chance at acting first, so I rolled initiative here for Edgar and for the wight. Believe it or not, they were both 20's, with Edgar winning due to a higher initiative mod.

So, let's have Edgar's actions next.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (May 23, 2008)

Edgar interposes himself between Gallo and the strange sand demon, drawing his blade and attacking.

*Melee:* _+1 rapier_ +9 (1d6+3);


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 25, 2008)

Edgar moves toward the wight, drawing his blade. As he comes into contact with the dust swirling around the beast, his body begins to stiffen. Before Gallo's eyes, his friend becomes a wooden statue, posed in mid attack against the wight.

With Edgar out of the way, the wight moves around insensate figure to approach the door, the cloud of dust it exudes traveling with it...

[sblock=OOC]
Edgar: 5' step, drawing rapier.
Fails DC 16 Fort save (rolled 7 + 4 = 11).
Edgar is Petrified.

Wight: Moves 15'.

Gallo will need to move away or have to make a DC 16 Fort save to avoid petrification.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 26, 2008)

"What th.." Gallo shrieks as he rushes backwards, loosing another volley of  _magic missiles_.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (May 29, 2008)

Gallo quickly backs out the door. This presents no difficulty, as he is quite a bit faster than the wight. As he leaves, he sends more bolts of energy slamming into the monster, bringing yet more shrieks of pain.

Reaching the outside doors, the wight stops, and slams them shut--with himself and Edgar on the inside, and Gallo outside.

[sblock=OOC]_Magic missiles_ hit for (3d4 + 3) 10 hp. Wight reduced to 48 hp.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (May 29, 2008)

"Bugga'!" Gallo shouts as the door slams shut.  He casts [/i]mage armor[/i] on himself, and then cautiously approaches the door again, ready with another ranged spell whenever he sees the creature.

[sblock=ooc]Galo will take a full round to cast _mage armor_ and approach the door, then ready _scorching ray_ and open the door.[/sblock]


----------

